# Tamworth CC Audax rides April



## fungus (8 Mar 2011)

The 200k &amp; 150k routes remain unchanged &amp; we have a new 50k route this year, £3.50 entry fee which includes a £1 platform ticket at Shackerstone train station (the control Redirect Notice)
&amp; £1 off a carvery at the Pretty pigs pub. 

Sat 30 Apr 2011
200km 08:00 from Tamworth, Pretty Pigs PH Two Battles
BR [2300m] £5.00 Clive Handy 
event detail
150km 09:00 from Tamworth, Pretty Pigs PH Towering Trees
BP [1630m] £5.00 Clive Handy 
event detail
50km 10:00 from Tamworth, Pretty Pigs PH Just a chuffing 50
BP £3.50 Clive Handy 
event detail


----------



## AlanW (8 Mar 2011)

I rode the Towering Trees one last year, cracking event and well organised. 

But I would have enjoyed it a whole lot more had I not punctured after just a couple of miles from the start and then spend the next 1 1/2 hours trying to catch the main group up.


----------



## fungus (8 Mar 2011)

AlanW said:


> I rode the Towering Trees one last year, cracking event and well organised.
> 
> But I would have enjoyed it a whole lot more had I not punctured after just a couple of miles from the start and then spend the next 1 1/2 hours trying to catch the main group up.



Road sweeping now added to my list of route checking duties


----------



## fungus (18 Mar 2011)

Details of the routes now added to give you some idea of where the rides go.

Two battles (200k): Alvecote - Wistow - Upper stow (via Guilsborough) - Wellesbourne - Alvecote

Towering trees (150k): Alvecote - Alton - Milford common - Alvecote


Just a chuffing 50 (50k): Alvecote - Shackerstone - Alvecote




If you want any other info just ask


----------



## AlanW (5 Apr 2011)

fungus said:


> Road sweeping now added to my list of route checking duties



In which case, my entry form and cheque are in the post, is it the same route as last year?

Assuming that I still have the .gpx file from last year of course?

If not the same route, will you be sending out .gpx files?


----------



## fungus (8 Apr 2011)

Route check for just a chuffing 50 (50k) has been done, the towering trees (150k) will be done this weekend & the two battles (200k) will be done on the 23rd.

Still time to get your entries in





AlanW it's the same route so your gpx file will be ok, however I'll check with Clive & see if I can get a new one out anyway


----------



## fungus (12 Apr 2011)

150k routecheck has been done & all ok, you can now get a full English at the pretty pigs start £2.99 from 08:00hrs to set you up for the day


----------



## Philip Whiteman (12 Apr 2011)

Sent my entry in for the Two Battles last week. Looking forward to it!


----------



## fungus (25 Apr 2011)

200k routecheck done & dusted, Clive has sent out an e-mail which contains a few minor route sheet changes & an UTD gpx file





Some photos from yesterday are here: 
Nicht unterstÃ¼zter Browser | Facebook


----------



## AlanW (4 May 2011)

Once again a great event, even if the only time we had any assistance from the winds was in the last couple of miles......... 

However, if I had to be critical and its no real reflection on the event at all, it would about the venue for the first check point, the Rambers Retreat. £1.60 for a luke warm "cup" of coffee???

And as for the service, well I have seen quicker things come out of lettuces........... 

I didn't stop there last year, and to be fair I only stopped this year because the guys I was riding with decided to stop. But we all commented that we wouldn't be stopping ever again.

Thanks also to the two lads from Giro CC (Tony and John) for the company, great riding with you guys.

And a special thanks to the tri athlete for providing the light entertainment for the group. Watching him riding with 150mm deep section wheels in that wind was a pleasure.  And the fact that he was also "trying" to use a GPS which kept sending him in all directions other than the right way was nothing sort of a class act...... 

We lost count how many times he overtook us.......


----------



## Philip Whiteman (4 May 2011)

AlanW said:


> Once again a great event, even if the only time we had any assistance from the winds was in the last couple of miles.........
> 
> However, if I had to be critical and its no real reflection on the event at all, it would about the venue for the first check point, the Rambers Retreat. £1.60 for a luke warm "cup" of coffee???
> 
> ...



Whereas we on the 200km had the wind behind us for the entire route. Each hill was effortless as we were pushed up the gradients. Our motivations were high as the crowds came out on the streets of Upper Stowe and Wellesbourne to cheer us along. The only annoying factor was the television crew in the low flying helicopter on the closing stages through Atherstone as they were causing a slight down draft. 

Of course none of this would have happened without the excellent route cards provided by Fungus et al.

Only other incidents included:

- arriving at Wiston before they opened, though the cafe manager still kindly signed the card. 
- being shouted at by the Upper Stowe Cafe owner with, "are you on the time trial", which bemused some club cyclists sitting outside who must have queried what sort of time trial it actually was.
- being swooped by a buzzard near Fenny Compton, fortunately it missed. 
- those bloody hills near Atherstone which are best approached in total ignorance in the dark on the Tinsel & Lanes.


----------



## AlanW (4 May 2011)

Philip Whiteman said:


> ....being swooped by a buzzard near Fenny Compton, fortunately it missed.



He must have thought that it was a big pink egg under your helmet.


----------

